# AZ WineMakers meeting in September



## gregmg (Sep 5, 2014)

If you live in Arizona and make wine, you really should join AZ WineMakers. We're the largest such club in Arizona, and we have both commercial and home wine makers among our ranks. We're meeting next in Mesa, Arizona on September 20th. If you'd like to join, please send us a message through the contact page on our website at azwinemakers.com

Regards,

Greg G.


----------

